# Sliding patio door to French doors



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

We have an older brick house with sliding Glass patio doors, and would like to change them to french doors. How dificult is this gonna be? I've found the pre-hung french doors at Home Depot and Lowes. Any suggestions on brand or type greatly appreciated.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I used double french doors that were a little different in that one side is fixed and will not open. The operating door hinges at the middle of the door unit. I think they are stronger and more secure this way (and maybe more energy efficient), but still have the look of double french doors. Got them at HD, but I don't recall the brand.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

DGAustin said:


> I used double french doors that were a little different in that one side is fixed and will not open. The operating door hinges at the middle of the door unit. I think they are stronger and more secure this way (and maybe more energy efficient), but still have the look of double french doors. Got them at HD, but I don't recall the brand.


X2. If both sides of the door swing you can count on problems down the road. I had double swing doors installed years ago on another house and we had problems in less than 6 months. There's no support in the middle of the doors and it eventually is the downfall of the setup. My brother worked for a builder at the time, and I'll never forget him telling me, "Don't do it!" I should have listened. :help:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Rick, do you think getting the old doors out will be a problem? Is the brick up against the door so that the flange on the doors cannot be accessed?

We changed out our patio door for an energy efficient double pane model but we did it when the contractor was replacing the siding with Hardi Plank. That worked out well and good timing on our part.

Seems to me if you can get the old one out, you might have to cut (or break) off the flanges on the new door and drill through the frame to mount it. Just guessing out loud.

Found this...
http://www.ehow.com/how_6880663_remove-replace-sliding-patio-door.html

Hope it works out for you.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

and this video...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

rlw said:


> We have an older brick house with sliding Glass patio doors, and would like to change them to french doors. How dificult is this gonna be? I've found the pre-hung french doors at Home Depot and Lowes. Any suggestions on brand or type greatly appreciated.


Majority of the problem on doing this is that is usually takes smaller door unit size than a reg. one that you see at Hd or Lowes.. I believe the measurement to usually come in at 64"x 78".. their called called retro doors.. Ive got quite a few in the past for customers but if your frame size is bigger for a reg unit to fit in will be even better... Reg. size are typically roughed in for 80" tall doors.. If you need some help give me a call.. 281-576-2513 Or if any other questions.. Nate.. oh yeah and by the way you can get the full functional mini blinds if you want or 15 lite or 1 lite doors in this setup...


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

TXXpress said:


> X2. If both sides of the door swing you can count on problems down the road. I had double swing doors installed years ago on another house and we had problems in less than 6 months. There's no support in the middle of the doors and it eventually is the downfall of the setup. My brother worked for a builder at the time, and I'll never forget him telling me, "Don't do it!" I should have listened. :help:


If you buy quality products and have it installed correctly you wont have problems like this. I have been in construction for over 8 years as a builder and now working at a door and moulding company. Most "door guys" don't install the door correctly and most home builders don't know the proper way either.

Ripping out the sliding door shouldn't be very hard. What you need to make sure of is when you order the new door you make sure it is a patio replacement door and not a full size door unit. A patio replacement unit has the door measuring 34"x77" vs. 35 3/4" x 79 1/4". Your finish size on a patio replacement is typically 70x80. Your patio slider will measure out 70x80 as well. If you go with a full size unit it will measure out 74x81.75 which will force to you raise your header or modify it to fit in the height and width.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

lwright THAT"S what I needed to hear, the door in place does measure 70x80, and all the units I've looked up were 74" or 65" or something like that. Thanks for the info. it really shines light on the subject for me.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're having a hard time finding the right door, call these guys. They are who I get my doors from. They should have several size options for you.

Bison Millworks
713-467-6700


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I was very disappointed by the (leaky) units I got from Home Depot...bad enough that I replaced them 3 years later. It wasn't the install either, since htey leaked through the seam between the (sealed) double pane glass insert and the door body.

We replaced them with a set of (IIRC) Numa doors. 3 point latches, windstorm impact rated low-e glass and all still cheaper than the HD set from 3 years previously. We are much happier!


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I can put you in a set of fiberglass windstorm approved patio replacement door with built in mini blinds and non rot jambs for 800. 

Neuma makes a great product but not worth the money unless you live beach front.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

CDHknives said:


> I was very disappointed by the (leaky) units I got from Home Depot...bad enough that I replaced them 3 years later. It wasn't the install either, since htey leaked through the seam between the (sealed) double pane glass insert and the door body.
> 
> We replaced them with a set of (IIRC) Numa doors. 3 point latches, windstorm impact rated low-e glass and all still cheaper than the HD set from 3 years previously. We are much happier!


this is why they are a home center not a door company. They buy unit pre-built. I build my unit at the shop.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

lwright said:


> If you buy quality products and have it installed correctly you wont have problems like this. I have been in construction for over 8 years as a builder and now working at a door and moulding company. Most "door guys" don't install the door correctly and most home builders don't know the proper way either.


I did this to my house, remove sliding door and replace with french doors. I did have to rip out the header and build a correct header over my door. The on that was in there was just two 2X8's, nailed in not doing anything, no plywood in between the boards.


----------



## Qqueen (Oct 10, 2013)

*outdoor patio doors*

I know of patio builders who can recommend the most ideal door depending on your needs and preferences. You can contact them at 832-212-1354. or visit their site at Katy outdoor patios


----------

